# Income requirements for living in Mx.



## GringoPirate (Jan 8, 2009)

Mrs. ****** Pirate & I are planning a Mexican retirement in a couple of years. My retiremet income will cover the $1,000 to $1,300 required monthly income but the Mrs. won't until social security starts in a few years. 
Can we come in on a tourist visa for six months at a time and renew it until there's enough income to qualify both of us?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may request an FMT tourist permit for up to 180 days. Your wife's income requirement will be half of yours, so you may be able to qualify for both of your FM3s that way. Actually, if you were to own a home in Mexico, your income requirement might also be cut. That isn't guaranteed, but it is almost universal here in Chapala. Please be aware that the income requirement is based on pesos and can vary greatly with changes in the exchange rate. Of course, living expenses do increase each year and we are experiencing significant price increases right now, especially on imported goods.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't renew a tourist permit .... you get a new one at the border


----------



## GringoPirate (Jan 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may request an FMT tourist permit for up to 180 days. Your wife's income requirement will be half of yours, so you may be able to qualify for both of your FM3s that way. Actually, if you were to own a home in Mexico, your income requirement might also be cut. That isn't guaranteed, but it is almost universal here in Chapala. Please be aware that the income requirement is based on pesos and can vary greatly with changes in the exchange rate. Of course, living expenses do increase each year and we are experiencing significant price increases right now, especially on imported goods.


Thanks for the input RV. Your information is always helpful.


----------



## GringoPirate (Jan 8, 2009)

sparks said:


> You don't renew a tourist permit .... you get a new one at the border


Thanks for the response. I assume getting a new one isn't difficult. Any idea of how many times you can get a new one?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Technically, you are limited to 180 days per year, however, I don't think they enforce that very often. That said, I suggest that you get an FM3 if you plan to stay very long. That way, if you had to fly out, you could legally leave your car behind while you were on a trip. It also makes living here much easier. Besides, you would have to leave the country and then re-enter in order to get a new FMT tourist permit. Frankly, if you can't qualify for an FM3, you really should re-evaluate your plans. Living in Mexico isn't that economical. Remember that other resources, such as your IRA, 401k, savings and other investments can also be used as proof; not just your income as you originally stated. Most folks come on an FMT for 180 days, within 150 days you must apply for your FM3. That allows you to apply in a month that is convenient for you to renew each year. It is a good idea to avoid national holidays and vacation weeks such as Easter and Christmas.


----------

